# Yik Kam Siu Lin Tau



## Minghe (May 12, 2015)

Hendrik has released his YKSNT Form in Four Parts here:

YKSLT part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Minghe (May 12, 2015)

YKSLT part 2 - YouTube


----------



## JPinAZ (May 12, 2015)

no wonder Cho family doesn't want to back this guy as their representative..


----------



## dlcox (May 12, 2015)

Minghe said:


> Hendrik has released his YKSNT Form in Four Parts here:
> 
> YKSLT part 1 - YouTube


I released a turd today, didn't feel a need to film it, just flushed it away. It wasn't an exclusive thing, everybody poops. 

There are no secrets in Yongchun, no hidden mysteries. I didn't watch the video, I'm not putting Hendrik down and I could care less about any agenda connected to the video. The whole issue is a dead horse, no need to continue beating it. No one has the "One Ring" that binds them all Frodo.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 12, 2015)

Should you let your body to push/pull your arm for power, or let your body to chase your arm for speed instead of just move your arm and keep your body static?


----------



## Marnetmar (May 12, 2015)

If anyone wants a version that doesn't take half an hour to watch:


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 12, 2015)

I like this one - a lot of body movement.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 12, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I like this one - a lot of body movement.



I like the way that he makes use of his knees and shifting, although I'm having a hard time seeing what the benefit of the constant bouncing movements is.


----------



## zuti car (May 12, 2015)




----------



## geezer (May 13, 2015)

Interesting clips, all. Now is it just me or is there something about Hendrick's clips that is , well ...soporific?


----------



## Vajramusti (May 13, 2015)

geezer said:


> Interesting clips, all. Now is it just me or is there something about Hendrick's clips that is , well ...soporific?


In fairness to hendrik-
Minghe not Hendrik posted Hendrik's videos. regarding thos e and the others above zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kwan Sau (May 13, 2015)

geezer said:


> ...*soporific*?



Geez...thank you for introducing my pea brain to a new word!!!  Had to look that one up!!!  

sop·o·rif·ic
ˌsäpəˈrifik/
_adjective_

*1*.
tending to induce drowsiness or sleep.
"the motion of the train had a somewhat soporific effect"
_noun_

*1*.
a drug or other agent that induces sleep.
synonyms: sleeping pill, sedative, calmative, tranquilizer, narcotic, opiate;
hypnotic
"she was given a soporific"


----------



## Eric_H (May 13, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> If anyone wants a version that doesn't take half an hour to watch:



Only watched the first vid, but a form for a striking art that never has the hand go as high as head level... Sure looks valuable, you'd never want to hit someone or be hit there, right?


----------



## Eric_H (May 13, 2015)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I like this one - a lot of body movement.


Huh, just a few years ago they called that same form Saap Yat Kuen. Cheng Kwong (if it's the same guy that taught Andreas Hoffman) is a Weng Chun guy, surprised he's trying to muddy the Weng Chun/Wing Chun waters again after that whole debacle with Sergio Iadarola a few years back.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 13, 2015)

Eric_H said:


> Huh, just a few years ago they called that same form Saap Yat Kuen. Cheng Kwong (if it's the same guy that taught Andreas Hoffman) is a Weng Chun guy, surprised he's trying to muddy the Weng Chun/Wing Chun waters again after that whole debacle with Sergio Iadarola a few years back.



Uhh no this is Sap Yat Kuen:






And how does some guy posting Cheng's version of SLT equate to Cheng trying to "muddy the waters"? What do you have against the guy anyway?


----------



## Minghe (May 14, 2015)

Why?

Why did I make the original post? 

Because now everyone can see Hendrik in his full glory. 

They can his his "Master Form" of which he has written copious amounts about in this and other forum and now say finally "Hendrik in some form of action other than talking"

Here it is ... his pious "Emei Snake & White Crane" for all to see.

One thing though, by releasing these Vid's he has done Sergio out of a Market in releasing his own DVD's!!! Now people won't have to attend his seminars to learn the "Real Deal"

Discuss ....


----------



## Vajramusti (May 14, 2015)

Minghe said:


> Why?
> 
> Why did I make the original post?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is there left to discuss.Have we not gone over Hendrik's positions over and over. People can see hendrik's posts and Sergio's stuff on you tube.


----------



## aatxe (Aug 16, 2015)

Eric_H said:


> Huh, just a few years ago they called that same form Saap Yat Kuen. Cheng Kwong (if it's the same guy that taught Andreas Hoffman) is a Weng Chun guy, surprised he's trying to muddy the Weng Chun/Wing Chun waters again after that whole debacle with Sergio Iadarola a few years back.


This is not Saap Yat Kuen ( that means 11 hands form ( or 11 section form) however this appears to be a modified version of Sil Lim Tao to make it appear like Andreas Hoffman's rendition of Weng Chun by that I mean if you look at the Tang family Weng Chun as well as the Chi family ( Chu Chong Man) renditions the torso does not move like that and the hand movements are not that exaggerated.


----------



## aatxe (Aug 16, 2015)

Eric_H said:


> Only watched the first vid, but a form for a striking art that never has the hand go as high as head level... Sure looks valuable, you'd never want to hit someone or be hit there, right?


These look pretty interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Eric_H (Aug 19, 2015)

aatxe said:


> This is not Saap Yat Kuen ( that means 11 hands form ( or 11 section form) however this appears to be a modified version of Sil Lim Tao to make it appear like Andreas Hoffman's rendition of Weng Chun by that I mean if you look at the Tang family Weng Chun as well as the Chi family ( Chu Chong Man) renditions the torso does not move like that and the hand movements are not that exaggerated.



That's a system I'd really like to see unmodified by Hoffman or Chen Kwong. I often wonder what the senior students of someone like Lao Chi Lung look like.


----------



## aatxe (Aug 19, 2015)

Sap Yat Sao can be seen here






That is the way I was taught it, and of 3 different branches each with slight variation but none exaggerated like Hoffman, these branches under SiuLam Weng Chun don't do Siu Lim Tao, Chum Kiu or Biu Jee, they have different forms but there are similar parts in the forms


----------



## wckf92 (Aug 19, 2015)

aatxe said:


> Sap Yat Sao can be seen here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this! This video helped me with some research I've been doing!!!


----------

